# Military Hawthorne



## militarymonark (May 4, 2014)

So i was bored and decide that to give my 41 hawthorne a temporary facelift. It's not too bad so far.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 5, 2014)

OD goes with everything!


----------



## militarymonark (May 28, 2014)

I know right


----------



## bike (May 28, 2014)

*Gee*

I hope to be bored someday- never seem to have enough time for my projects even though that is why I bought this place with pole barn 10 years ago...


----------



## Rebel_56 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Nice!!!!*

That turned out nice.


----------

